# Please Help: Spousal Permit and Financial Assurance



## Cheekychipmunk (Feb 9, 2016)

I am getting married to a South African (in South Africa) in about a week. I am returning to my home country (US) on March 19 and applying for a spousal permit there.

How much needs to be reflected on my fiance's bank statement? I am reading conflicting things. Is it 5k a month, or 8.5k a month? Is it per person per month, or just in total? Does the bank statement have to encompass every day of a full 3 month span, or does it only have to be one bank statement not older than 3 months?

I would really appreciate the help! I am seriously stressing out here. Thank you so much.


----------



## clivemalungah (Sep 27, 2014)

Used to be 8.5k but looks like that has fallen away see earlier post by Tony: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...ief-sa-spouse-visa-applicants-commentary.html


----------



## Cheekychipmunk (Feb 9, 2016)

An update:

VFS, which is responsible for processing visas, confirmed that there is no set official minimum. This information was retrieved both by visiting their website and calling their help centre. The decision of eligibility will be up to the discretion of the Minister.

Link here: http://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/Relatives.html

However, the Relative's visa in general (with the exception of spouses), demands a 8.5k per person per month minimum. That is 17k per month in total. This is the amount the Minister will likely keep in mind when making the decision. An immigration consultant at Integrate insisted that 17k per month is necessary for all visa types.

When I went to home affairs in town, and spoke to the front desk of the immigration branch, they told me that a spousal visa cannot be denied due to a low income. It can, however, be approved for a very short amount of time (e.g. 3 months). They are not a final authority on the matter, however, so take that as you will. You'd need to talk to VFS to see if that is true, though it does seem to make sense given the information. 

It's 100% the case that a minimum of 3 months must be reflected on the bank statement. No less will be accepted. An employee at both VFS and Integrate confirmed this over the phone.

If it helps anyone, the immigration consultant at Integrate also told me that rather than reflecting 8.5k per person per month, a lump cash sum can be offered instead (e.g. 17k x 24 months = 408k). You would have to do more research on this to be careful, though.

So while a recent court case has set a favourable legal precedent, no one has seemed to notice yet. It will probably take a while to come into effect.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

But at least 2yrs financial responsibility is what is needed for life partners, that means how much u both share financial responsibility, however, with married spouses from the ACT this is not needed, but again knowning home affairs its hard to predict all i will say apply with what ever u have regardless of what ever is in the bank statement but show some financial responsibility like electricity bill, joint medical aid, levies, transfer deed etc.


----------

